# Republican Congressman’s Scathing 1-Minute Obama Critique on House Floor



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Rep. Jim Bridenstine (R-Okla.).
Speaking on the House floor Monday, Rep. Jim Bridenstine (R-Okla.) delivered a brief-yet-scathing review of President Barack Obama and his administration.
In just over a minute, Bridenstine rattled off the lengthy list of scandals and missteps that have occurred under President Obama. The GOP lawmaker said the fact that his administration is spinning out of control proves Obama is "not fit to lead" as commander in chief.
We present his remarks in full:
"The president's Justice Department sold weapons to narco-terrorists south of our border, who killed one of our finest.
The president's State Department lied about Benghazi with false information provided by the White House.
The president's attorney general authorized spying on a Fox News reporter and his family for reporting on a North Korean nuclear test.
The president's Justice Department confiscated phone records of the Associated Press because they reported on a thwarted terrorist attack.
The president's Treasury Department uses the IRS to target political opposition.
The president's Health and Human Services secretary pressures insurance companies she is supposed to regulate to promote 'Obamacare,' which is the same law she uses to force citizens to pay for abortion inducing drugs against their religious liberties."​He then went on to say that the president's "dishonesty, incompetence, vengefulness and lack of moral compass lead many to suggest that he is not fit to lead."
"The only problem is that his vice president is equally unfit and even more embarrassing," Bridenstine concluded.

Video: http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...k&utm_medium=story&utm_campaign=Share Buttons


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Rep. Jim Bridenstine, your ok in my book, I don't care what they say aboutcha.....


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHA. Love this!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> Rep. Jim Bridenstine (R-Okla.).
> Speaking on the House floor Monday, ..delivered a brief-yet-scathing review of President Barack Obama and his administration....


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

THIS, is exactly WTF im talking about, we ( Conservatives) NEED to stop placating these Socialist fucks and start hammering them ( verbally) every single chance we can or we WILL lose this Country.


----------

